# Arnis in Chicago



## CHUNNER (Sep 15, 2002)

I am moving to Chicago next year and I was interested in training in Arnis. Are there any clubs in the Chicago area?


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 15, 2002)

Hello Chunner,

Two good contacts for the Chicago area are Masters Ken Smith and Jim Ladis of IMAF, INC.

Here is their contact info below:


Modern Arnis Chicago 
Certified Instructor: Master Jim Ladis 

c/o Chang's Martial Arts & Fitness Studio 
1534 N. Milwaukee Ave. 
Chicago, IL 60622 
Ph: 773-342-6642 
Email: Jim.Ladis@.modernarnis.net


Orland Park (Chicago area)

Islander's Karate & Modern Arnis 
Certified Instructor: Master Ken Smith 

9009 West 151st Street 
Orland Park, IL 60462 
Ph: 708-460-7360 
Email: Ken.Smith@modernarnis.net 
Web: http://www.islanderskarate.com


Best Regards,

Palusut


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 15, 2002)

Here are more contacts for you in the Chicago area.

Timothy Murray
Warrior Systems
ON117 Stanley
Winfield, IL 60190
630-260-0353
hnd2hnd@juno.com
www.warriorsystems.org

James and Chris Cahill
Midtown Martial Arts
1020 Cedar Avenue
St. Charles, IL 60174
(630) 584-0007
e-mail: midtownma@aol.com


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2002)

Tim Murray Is Awsome.
A cool guy to hang with.

And a good Martial Artist.
He has some realy cool Knives too!

If U are gonna live in Chcago.
I would say train with him.
U will not be disapointed.

:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------

